# Anti-Allergen Pet Shampoo



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

My daughter's boyfriend is allergic to her dogs. She has two small mixed rescues that are short-haired. Has anyone used the Anti-Allergen Pet Shampoos and, if so, did they work as expected? Which brand did you use? Thanks so much.  Vicki


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the Anti-Allergen pet shampoo is for pets with allergies not people.

Allerpet Solution For Animal Dander Control- Use Allerpet To Get Closer to Your Pets Without Suffering! This one of for people.

The best thing to groom daily and wash the dogs frequently- Use conditioner to keep their skin moistened so less dander. Daily vacuuming is a must- Some peoples dogs actually love to be vacuumed. YouTube No dogs on the furniture and definitely not in the bedroom &/or where her clothes would be. HEPA Filters are a must.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Expert says 15% of population is allergic to dog's dander, saliva and urine. And the best way to control the dog's hair and dander is regular grooming, house cleaning and grooming as well as installing a good HEPA air cleaner system.


----------



## MomMom (Mar 29, 2013)

I have allergies if they have dry skin and alot of dander. I use this on my one kitty who is always flakey 8in1 Perfect Coat Dander Control Shampoo - Fragrance Free - 16 oz . It works better than Allerpet for me and it is cheap! Also, making sure they are on a diet that helps their coat if it is dry helps also. Plus I have to vacuum every day... fun...lol


----------

